# They won't let us play



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I live with two Chihuahuas and a Boston Terrier mix and the Chihuahuas lose their minds any time I play with the Boston. Our playing consists of a bit of tugging and some "fetch" and it causes both Chis to bark madly and chase the Boston and it's just so chaotic that they drown out the tv. 

Putting the Chihuahuas in a separate room isn't really an option because the play sessions are so spontaneous (i.e. I can't instigate play if George isn't interested, it has to be on his terms).

Any idea WHY they do this and how to curb it?

Here's a crappy video to help give you an idea of what's going on..


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I would teach them to lie down and wait. Start off really slow. Just pulling out the toy and being in the room with George. I would get the dogs that aren't playing to lie down, and then treat. I would start playing, and before the dogs get a chance to get up, reward for laying there (just drop the treat between their paws), and then work your way up until they are getting treats in longer intervals and the playing becomes more intense.

I don't know if that makes sense, but that's what I did for my foster dog who would start barking like mad every time I was training with Meeko without her lol!!

Also, slightly OT, but, CUTEST BARK EVER MY GOODNESS. SO TINY. TINY LITTLE BARKING. SO CUTE.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

The action of the other dog playing is riling them up. The good news is there are definitely breaks in the barking so you have a lot to work with. I would train them to be on a 'spot', like a mat. Maybe even put them on a mat in a closed crate for starters. Play with one dog, then spontaneously reward the chis the moment they are calm and quiet. Ignore any barking. Having them contained on a spot via crate or leash would help with that at first. But eventually even if you leave the crate open or if they are untethered, or if you move the 'spot' elsewhere, they should still CHOOSE to be on the spot because that is where all the reward comes from. Takes turns rotating the dogs off their spots and playing with one at a time while rewarding the others for being calm, quiet, and waiting their turn. I also agree with taquitos; you want to start off with actions that are not so engaging at first and eventually work up to full on tug-wars with one dog when you know the others are reliable at being calm.


----------

